# Pregnant Mollies ???



## krazzano (Oct 14, 2006)

I have 5 mollies in my tank and have noticed that one of the females is definately getting larger. I have noticed a growing bulge on her belly. At this point I'm probably 90% sure that she's pregnant. I am fairly new and my question is: what now? Do I buy a breeding net and hang it in the tank and put her in it (if so, when do I do that?). Also, what type of substrate, if any, should I put in the breeding net. I think I should remove her after she gives birth and probably feed the fry some brine shrimp but I'm just guessing. Can you guys please help me with this one. Thanks. :help:


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Yep, she's probably pregnant. If you got her from the store, or have a male in there, she's pregnant 

Personally, I find it too hard to catch the pregnant females. I just wait till they give birth, then I catch the fry with a net. It's a lot easier and IMO a lot less stressful (some fish don't take well to the breeding net - and if you are too early, she can be in the breeding net for days before giving birth, or weeks.)

You should definitely remove the fry after, and put them in a 5 to 10gallon tank with heat and regular substrate, plants, whatever. You can feed them brine shrimp, yup, and powdered baby food.

In my experience, brine shrimp and proper heating make them grow much faster.


----------



## jasno999 (Oct 16, 2006)

If you want to keep the fry then you should get a breeding net or do what Zoe said and catch them with a net and put them in another tank. If you don't want to keep them then you can let nature do its thing and jsut leave them be. Most, if not all, will be eaten by the other fish in your tank. Some may survive and grow up in the tank but probably not many.

It all depends on what you are looking to do.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah. Even if you catch them with a net, some will get eaten. Typically I can get about 15-25 fry, though, by catching them after they a born. But frankly, I'd rather have 20 fry to worry about than 50 of them or more. I wouldn't catch them at all but I feel so sorry for the little dudes.


----------

